# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelii"



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Araceae 
Continent Africa 
Region West Africa 
Country of origin 
Height 10-15+ cm 
Width 15+ cm 
Light requirements very low-high 
Temperature 20-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth slow 
Demands easy

Anubias barteri var. angustifolia is a beautiful plant with long, narrow leaves. Anubias barteri var. Angustifolia used to be sold as Anubias afzelii, but the latter is actually a much larger species. It is grown in the same conditions as Anubias barteri var. nana. It is not eaten by herbivorous fish.

The information was taken from Tropica.


----------

